
Commodore Hacking Issue 9 (1995) - colinprince
http://www.ffd2.com/fridge/chacking/c=hacking9.txt
======
jepler
I enjoyed the discussion of how to accelerate computation of 'a×b' using just
a single lookup table of 'x^2/4'. So far beyond what I could understand when
the Commodore 64 was current technology [i.e., my teens], and so archaic and
unnecessary in the present day.

------
WalterGR
Unreadable on iOS, unfortunately. Try these instead:

PDF:
[http://mirror.thelifeofkenneth.com/sites/remotecpu.com/Commo...](http://mirror.thelifeofkenneth.com/sites/remotecpu.com/Commodore/Reference%20Material/Newsletters/C_Hacking/C_Hacking_-
_Issue_09.pdf)

HTML:
[http://mclauchlan.site.net.au/scott/C=Hacking/C-Hacking9.htm...](http://mclauchlan.site.net.au/scott/C=Hacking/C-Hacking9.html)

(I haven’t verified the accuracy of either.)

------
pubby
Huh. I used these magazines to implement a 3d renderer on the NES last year.
Kinda funny to see them posted here. They really are excellent help.

BTW, here's a good site for this sort of thing:
[http://codebase64.org](http://codebase64.org)

------
tclancy
I feel like that trivia isn't for everyone. Or at least would be the basis of
a terrible pub quiz.

~~~
pjmlp
On the contrary, it would be a great pub quiz at places like Assembly and
Breakout.

